# Review: Deeluxe Rough Diamond



## Extremo

The cuff of the boot is very compact. No space between the liner, the tongue, and the outside cuff, it all fits together smoothly. The speedlace pull handle has a pocket on the outside of the cuff so unlike the Celsius system you don't have to cram a bulky piece of material in between the liner. 










The liner has it's own harness which wraps around the ankle. The lace lock is fixed onto the liner so it can't be removed or replaced. This was one of the changes to this years models and I've noticed that Deeluxe now sells the harness and liner separately. There are J shaped pads on the back of the leg to increase heel hold, although I prefer the C-shaped pads of other liners better. Heel hold is adequate, but I find that to be the case with all boots as I have very thing lower leg and ankles. All of my boots are modified with foam heel hold piece of some sort and I'll likely do the same to these as they pack out. 





































The insole is about as standard as you can get. 1/8th inch thick EVA foam. Standard arch support. Perforated to let it breath. 



















The overall profile is a bit large for the size. But only due to the fact that the size is too large for the size. I was in a snug fitting 10.5 in the Celsius and planned on staying with the same size in these. But during my research online I found several sites recommending to size down in the Deeluxe because they typically ran large. I ended up buying a size 10 but found after a few days that, while laced up tight and strapped in to my bindings, my toes no longer touched the ends of the boot, and did so only while standing straight up. After allowing them to pack out, I found the size 10 Deeluxe fits longer than the size 10.5 Celsius. In hindsight I should have gone with the 9.5. When the online shops recommended to size down apparently they meant a full size, lesson learned. So obviously this means the overall outside profile was a bit longer than my previous boots as well. Here is a comparison of my Celsius size 10.5, Vans size 10, and the Deeluxe size 10 all placed against a wall. 

Celsius Cirrus size 10.5/Deeluxe Rough Diamond size 10










Vans Andreas Wiig size 10/Deeluxe Rough Diamond size 10










If you look closely from a side profile angle you can see the Deeluxe isn't actually much longer than the Celsius, but the Deeluxe outsole protrudes a bit at the end of the toe. This ultimately makes the outsole a little longer requiring you to re-center the boot by adjusting the bindings. This actually ended up causing a bit of a problem.


----------



## Extremo

Although it may seem minuscule, because I was in a M/L Union binding, and at the max end of the size spectrum, I was forced to turn the mounting discs sidways and extend the toe ramp in order to center the boot. This in turn limits me to placing my stance only at the inserts, which isn't really a problem on my NS's at 24.5 inches, but it puts me at a 25 inch stance on my Capita. And because of the stiffness of the boot, pushing it past 24.5 inches with no canting is causes a bit of discomfort in my knees. 



















Outside of having to adjust the mounting discs to center the boots, they ended up fitting my Unions perfectly. The toe strap, notorious for not fitting certain boots, molds to the toe better than my Celsius, which I had found very compatible. 




























So in conclusion, even after the centering issues that now limit my stance options, I'm really happy with the boots as they continue to break in. The construction is superb and all the moving parts function perfectly. If I were to buy another pair I would definitively squeeze into the 9.5 instead and be happy once they packed out. But with the current 10's they fit comfortably with no issues at all.


----------



## Extremo

Sorry for the multiple posts. There is an image limit per post. Who knew.


----------



## Seal98

Hey. I'm looking for Deeluxe ID PF 12/13 boots. What size of normal shoes do You wear? What is the length of your foot (in centimetres/millimetres)? I normally wear 9,5/10 US shoes, my snowboard boots have 10 US (Northwave Decade), but I'm really want to know if I Should downsize Deeluxe Performance liner for one size: to 9 US? Thank You for anwers.


----------



## Extremo

I actually just sold these to buy the 12/13 size 9.5 Rough Diamond's with the PF liner. I have narrow feet and the 10's had packed out too much and created too much room in the toe box and I started to have some issues with heel lift. 

My feet are 27.4cm long and the 9.5's were tight out of the box. But a much better fit through the heel and over the instep. The PF liner is really thick so it packs out a good amount. The 12/13 PF liner has a deeper heel pocket too so it locks my heel in place. I've got 6 days on them and they're packing out to the point to where they fit comfortably. Laced tight and strapped my toes just touch the end of the liner now. Another 10-15 days and they'll be right where they want them. 

I'm a true 10.5 and like to ride a size 10 snowboard boot. But the Deeluxe 9.5's fit more like a normal 10. Hope this helps.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Awesome boot review, basically one of if not the best review of any product I've read on this forum or any snowboarding website for that matter. Basically all of the detailed info we need to know and none of the bullsh!t we can do without. :thumbup:


----------



## Seal98

Thank You very much Extremo!


----------



## Extremo

ItchEtrigR said:


> Awesome boot review, basically one of if not the best review of any product I've read on this forum or any snowboarding website for that matter. Basically all of the detailed info we need to know and none of the bullsh!t we can do without. :thumbup:


Thanks. Figured I'd throw it up for anyone looking for info. I found it was hard to come by. 



Seal98 said:


> Thank You very much Extremo!


No prob.


----------

